
Crystal 0.28.0 Released - htfy96
https://crystal-lang.org/2019/04/17/crystal-0.28.0-released.html
======
wiremine
I've been meaning to kick the tires on Crystal, but haven't find the right
project yet. Would be curious to hear how people like using it.

~~~
jeremycw
I think it's great. If you're a fan of Ruby it's hard not to like. I'd say it
competes with go in many respects. If Ruby is your daily driver crystal is
perfect for cases where you need more performance or where non blocking io
would be a good fit.

~~~
bks
We are using Crystal for our mail flow monitoring tool at
mailflowmonitoring.com - create a free account and you can check it in action.
It was a delight to deal with. We also created a Crystal email parser -
[https://github.com/amrood-labs/mail.cr](https://github.com/amrood-
labs/mail.cr)

------
rarrrrr
Been using Crystal on a project that would've been written in basic Ruby..
productivity is amazing. And it has generics! :D [https://play.crystal-
lang.org/#/r/6r3e](https://play.crystal-lang.org/#/r/6r3e)

How to get Crystal 0.28.0 on macOS _right now!_ :

    
    
        brew install https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Homebrew/homebrew-core/ca8f21cd49a936bf154235b365fa23929f9f688d/Formula/crystal.rb
        # or: brew upgrade https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Homebrew/homebrew-core/ca8f21cd49a936bf154235b365fa23929f9f688d/Formula/crystal.rb
    
        # start the local playground
        crystal play &; open http://127.0.0.1:8080

~~~
gulabjamun
How much does the syntax differ from ruby ?

Do you think I should learn crystal by porting a smallish ruby CLI app to it,
or make one from scratch porting a small bash app ?

I was thinking of doing it in `go` or `rust` but thinking of crystal after
seeing this article.

------
jscholes
> This is a big release that includes ... important changes for the much
> awaited ... windows features.

Then the article doesn't say another word about Windows.

~~~
burky
I know right. But he addresses it in the comments at the bottom of the
article.

~~~
ternaryoperator
Looking at the comment, I can't figure out what he says about it running on
Windows.

------
dingdingdang
Odd, I've really enjoyed seeing Crystal develop but this latest release adds
so many features that it feels like the language might fall off my radar again
- too much complexity!

~~~
CaptainHiggins
Just because the features exist does not mean you have to use them.

~~~
binarycrusader
_stares in C++_ ; _stares in Perl_

But seriously, I think C++ and Perl have taught us that if you give
programmers the logical equivalent of a Swiss Army Knife, they will use/abuse
absolutely every single bit of it to write their programs.

I used to be a big fan of "more than one way to do it", but these days, I'd
gladly take "one reasonably clear way to do it that not everyone likes but
'everyone' can live with".

~~~
Twirrim
> I used to be a big fan of "more than one way to do it"

I used to firmly believe that that was the way a programming language should
be. Let me do what I want to do, however I want to do it.

I've finally found myself falling in to almost the complete opposite, with a
small addition: "There should be one way to do it, and it should be obvious"

Python mostly scratches that itch for me, but even there it has multiple
methods to do the same stuff within the standard library, like list.sort() and
sorted(list) [https://medium.com/@DahlitzF/list-sort-vs-sorted-list-
aab92c...](https://medium.com/@DahlitzF/list-sort-vs-sorted-list-aab92c00e17)

~~~
pull_my_finger
Come to the Lua side and learn to enjoy "mechanisms over policy"

"...A fundamental concept in the design of Lua is to provide meta-mechanisms
for implementing features, instead of providing a host of features directly in
the language. For example, although Lua is not a pure object-oriented
language, it does provide meta-mechanisms for implementing classes and
inheritance. Lua's meta-mechanisms bring an economy of concepts and keep the
language small, while allowing the semantics to be extended in unconventional
ways."

